# Frozen UK Pensions



## brightonboy (Apr 25, 2013)

Current Pensioners will know and younger Brits in SA may be shocked to learn that, once you get your State Pension, that is all you are ever going to get. This is despite the fact that there will have been increases for UK based pensioners and those who live in the EU.
If you return to live in the UK you will get re-clocked at the prevailing rate.
Has anyone found a way around the freeze?
How long do you have to back for until the re-clocking is permanent so you can return to SA with a pension at the current UK rate.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

brightonboy said:


> Current Pensioners will know and younger Brits in SA may be shocked to learn that, once you get your State Pension, that is all you are ever going to get. This is despite the fact that there will have been increases for UK based pensioners and those who live in the EU.
> If you return to live in the UK you will get re-clocked at the prevailing rate.
> Has anyone found a way around the freeze?
> How long do you have to back for until the re-clocking is permanent so you can return to SA with a pension at the current UK rate.


Not only in South Africa, also applicable to Brits living in Canada and Australia.
Petitions were signed etc.
No increase!
I receive a monthly UK state pension and have not had a single increase...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

And New Zealand too...

The state pension for British people living overseas | This is Money


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm not at pensionable age yet but I know what others have done to get around this, they simply don't tell the authorities that they have moved abroad, keep a UK address which may be a PO Box. The pension therefore just arrives in a UK bank account and they draw it from cash machines in their new countries. As far as I understand it, it is not illegal.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Jem62 said:


> I'm not at pensionable age yet but I know what others have done to get around this, they simply don't tell the authorities that they have moved abroad, keep a UK address which may be a PO Box. The pension therefore just arrives in a UK bank account and they draw it from cash machines in their new countries. As far as I understand it, it is not illegal.


Our pensions are also paid into a UK bank, it is not illegal.
I use my credit card, the exchange rate is very favourable and I do not pay transaction fees!


----------



## PWS (Oct 22, 2014)

HI guys

I know i am a bit late with my reply but have any of you ever thought of moving your pensions out of the UK in the midst of the whole UK pension crises & receive your pension tax free rather than taxed?
Also your spouse & kids entitled to your pensions, heaven forbid anything happen to you?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

There is no UK pension crisis, that is a tory myth. That aside they are talking about UK government state pension aka cant be moved anywhere or allocated to anyone else.


----------



## PWS (Oct 22, 2014)

_shel said:


> There is no UK pension crisis, that is a tory myth. That aside they are talking about UK government state pension aka cant be moved anywhere or allocated to anyone else.


Shel clearly you dont keep up to date with the news!I thought they meant civil servant pensions & not the old age pension, sorry!

*As for the UK pension crises its real. Let me elaborate*:
UK Civil servant Pensions Schemes Liabilities & Deficits[/U][/B]:
Local Government Pensions Scheme(LGPS) - GBP161.8b
NHS Pension Scheme - GBP285b
Civil Service Pension Scheme - GBP206b
Armed Forces Pension Scheme - GBP120b
Teachers Pension Scheme - GBP225b
In Total its over *GBP 1TRILLION*

As for: FTSE 100 - GBP62bn Deficit
FTSE 350 - GBP72bn Deficit
UK Private Sector Pension Schemes - GBP182bn

80% of UK Pension Schemes are underfunded. Ask yourself, How many pension legislation changes has there been in the past 10 years?
As of April 2014 there has been new rule changes to Civil Servant Pension for eg:
Retirement ages has been increased.
Your guarenteed salary has been decreased from 23% to 15% of members Salary.

Google UK pension crises


----------

